# Football pitch for hire in Barcelona?



## Paul84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of a 5-a-side football pitch in Barcelona, which I might be able to hire for a few hours once a week? 
(Or any schools that might want to rent their pitch)

(Im really keen to set up a Saturday football club)

Any help much appreciated!
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Paul84,

Have you heard of the Barcelona International Football League? They play at various pitches across Barcelona every Saturday. If you didn't want to join one of their teams, I'm sure they would be a good way to find out about hiring the pitches etc. Its amateur football (but some players are really good - compared to me!) and a right mix of people. They have a website bifl(dot)info


----------

